# Can dogs eat frozen peas?



## mattmania843

My grandma loves giving a little bowl of frozen peas to her every so often, there is no harm in frozen peas, correct? Any vegetable reccomendations that are easy to find?


----------



## Renoman

Peas are great for a dog. As for frozen, I don't know it would hurt anything - maybe somone else knows something different.

As for other veggies... anything green. Broccoli, kale, spinach, zucchini, summer squash (yeah, yellow I know), green beans, peas.

If you use canned green beans or peas, make sure they are the 'no salt added'. I usually try to find fresh, but frozen is a good second choice.


----------



## ChrissyBz

I don't see why not as long as it's not too many. Peas are good for the kidneys and have Iron. I use them in my dog food.

Carrots are good. Pumpkin is good. Green Beans.

NO GRAPES, RAISINS, or SULTANAS.

Sometimes ours get mango, pineapple.

My rule is if you're feeding kibble. Other foods shouldn't comprise more that 15% of the total daily consumption. Otherwise you may throw the Cal/Phos ratio out of whack. Or give your dog diarrhea.


----------

